

Startup world, Y U SUCK AT MOTIVATE? - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/startup-world-y-u-suck-at-motivate/swizec/3886

======
venti
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/07/090702110503.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/07/090702110503.htm)

~~~
Swizec
"They found that, paradoxically, low self-esteem participants' moods fared
better when they were allowed to have negative thoughts than when they were
asked to focus exclusively on affirmative thoughts."

Seems like a pretty big flaw in that experiment - being _forced_ to think one
way or another is bound to make you feel like crap.

The motivational videos/speeches I linked didn't force anyone into anything.
They tell you stuff in an ever more passionate way, so that it scoops you up
and makes your passions run high.

It's actually a trick used by a _lot_ of speeches where the aim is to rile up
a crowd. King's "I have a dream" speech is very similar in this regard.

